# iPhone 3GS - Anyone getting one?



## tcusta00

In case you missed it, the new iPhone 3GS is launching next Friday (June 19th) at $199 and $299 for the 16 and 32 GB version, respectively. I'm curious if people that already have a previous version are running out to get one. I think this will be for the die hards or those who don't already have one, but who knows, maybe video is enough to get people to run out and upgrade?

More here: http://www.macrumors.com/2009/06/08/apple-announces-iphone-3g-s-launching-june-19th/


----------



## pfp

with 32gb of storage and a more flushed out OS (3.0) it might just be time for me to jump in. Plus there is the DirecTV app too!


----------



## redfiver

I would buy one, but for owners of the existing 3G phones will be charged a premium upgrade cost by AT&T because I haven't reached the end of my contract agreement. It will be $400 instead of $200 for the 16gb iphone3GS. So, because of that, I'll wait. In December, I'll be able to get the 3GS for $200 based on AT&T's rules.

Where I got my info from:
http://www.appleinsider.com/article...premium_for_early_upgrade_to_iphone_3g_s.html

and then I verified this was true for my account with AT&T


----------



## drded

Yawn!

Dave


----------



## HDJulie

I didn't vote because I will be upgrading but can't do it when the phone comes out because I won't be eligible for another 6 weeks. So Yes I will be upgrading but No I won't be rusing out to upgrade. I have the 3G version & I'm surprised that I am eligible so quickly (only 13 months after getting the last upgrade) but the changes are worth it to me & I know I won't be leaving AT&T anytime soon anyway.


----------



## Reaper

I have a first generation iPhone (not the 3G). I plan on buying my wife and I new ones, but not till her contract expires in October.


----------



## braven

I voted no because I couldn't be happier with my current 16gb 3G model. The new 3Gs is pretty cool though.


----------



## Chris Blount

Basically it goes like this:

iPhone 3G - Not worth it if outside the upgrade window
iPhone 2G - Go for it!

I probably won't be upgrading. Not worth it just for faster speed, video (which I would never use) and a compass.

I am eligible for the upgrade pricing in December so I will wait until then.

Everyone will be getting the 3.0 software next week which will be fine for now.


----------



## tcusta00

My wife is due for an upgrade on her account in two weeks so I'll be using that to get one... she's happy with her iPhone 3G that she just got a little while ago under no contract pricing (ouch!).


----------



## DCSholtis

I'll consider it once my Verizon contract ends. However I've heard some horror stories about rates and charges, etc. so I'll do my homework first.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

My daughter bought a 8GB 3G yesterday, and will be returning it for the 8GB GS in 2 weeks (30 day return policy) - at the same price.


----------



## Phil T

My Sprint contract is up in July. I will take the plunge then!!


----------



## ncxcstud

i want to...but my wife would kill me if I came home with one at the moment...

Maybe after we sell our house


----------



## DawgLink

Nah

I am fine with my 3G iPhone that I have now

The dropped calls are still laughable in how many I deal with but I like the phone enough to keep it


----------



## Stewart Vernon

hdtvfan0001 said:


> My daughter bought a 8GB 3G yesterday, and will be returning it for the 8GB GS in 2 weeks (30 day return policy) - at the same price.


Unless I'm missing something... there is no 8GB "S" model.

8GB 3G, 16GB 3G S, and 32GB 3G S are the only models.

If she can get a 16GB 3G S for the same price as she just paid for the 8GB 3G model then that's a good swap!


----------



## machavez00

I'm waiting for the Verizon version. By the time the exclusive contract is up, my Verizon contract will also be up. ATT is not an option because my family and my wife's family are with Verizon.


----------



## sshams95

When does exclusive contract expire?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Stewart Vernon said:


> Unless I'm missing something... there is no 8GB "S" model.
> 
> 8GB 3G, 16GB 3G S, and 32GB 3G S are the only models.
> 
> If she can get a 16GB 3G S for the same price as she just paid for the 8GB 3G model then that's a good swap!


You are correct. The "S" models are only available in 16 and 32GB.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

sshams95 said:


> When does exclusive contract expire?


2010.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

I was _really_ hoping for a front facing camera for video chats... and since that didn't happen... I think I'm now more looking forward to 3.0 than I am the new hardware. The video feature is cool, but I'm not sure how often I would use it. And the compass will only be helpful within the GPS app. Not sure how often I'll just need a compass for the heck of it. :lol: AT&T isn't going to allow tethering right off... and will probably charge too much for it when they do allow it... And MMS won't be here until the summer. Speaking of MMS, I watched the 15 "Guided Tour" of the new iPhone on the Apple site earlier, and the way MMS is handled is _very_ slick.

AT&T offered to let me purchase two new phones several months back at the two year contract price due to the mass amount of dropped calls I was having... I tried a windows mobile phone for 4 hours and took it back and decided to hold onto the iPhone. I will check and see if they will still let me take that offer up... If so, I'll go ahead and get the new models... If not, I'll hold off until December... Cause if I get one, then that means the wife has to get one... and then we're talkin about $800 bucks...


----------



## naijai

Here's a real smartphone which is coming to AT&T, Sprint, Verizon & T-mobile



















couldn't resist


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

naijai said:


> Here's a real smartphone which is coming to AT&T, Sprint, Verizon & T-mobile


Very slick looking phone for sure... But too bad it has Windows Mobile on it...


----------



## Steve Mehs

I'll wait for next year's model. Since I just got the iPhone in March I'd have to pay full price, and even if I was eligible for a discount I wouldn't go for it. Since current models will get the same software, I find the upgraded camera (I've taken exactly 3 pictures on my iPhone) to be not worthwhile, I could careless about video, and if I wanted it, I could jailbreak, and the faster speeds, while I personally have encountered few problems, I'd rather see AT&T improve and expand their current 3G infrastructure before focusing on HSPA.


----------



## Steve Mehs

hdtvfan0001 said:


> My daughter bought a 8GB 3G yesterday, and will be returning it for the 8GB GS in 2 weeks (30 day return policy) - at the same price.


Beware the 20% restocking fee, $18 upgrade fee and possibly another activation fee for activating another phone. But ALL of this can be waived if you ask and you ask nice.

I had the 8GB iPhone for two weeks before I came to the conclusion that it was too small, so I went and exchanged it for the 16GB model. The 20% restocking fee can be waived right there and will never appear on the bill. When it came to the upgrade fee and activation fee they appeared on the bill then got credited off right way.

The guy at the AT&T Store was cool, and had no problem waiving these BS fees for me, and a note to any new AT&T customer, request any activation fee be waived. Even when I made my initial iPhone purchase I told the salesman that I heard the activation fee can be waived, he said yes it can be and checked the box on the paperwork to not apply it. Not sure how this works if you bought it at Best Buy, WalMart or the Apple Store though.


----------



## tomkarl

Placed order last night to upgrade from first gen to 3GS. Can't wait to have 32gig storage.

Also looking forward to using 3G and the faster hardware.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I wish you all the best in your choices, but I'll stay away from the touchscreen phones for now. Having had one I prefer to go back to something with buttons I can push.


----------



## turey22

Stuart Sweet said:


> I wish you all the best in your choices, but I'll stay away from the touchscreen phones for now. Having had one I prefer to go back to something with buttons I can push.


Yep, I prefer a BB over an Iphone. I just think I am to used to a BB. I've had it for a year now.

My mother on the other hand is going to get the new Iphone. She loves it for some reason even though she doesn't use it for a lot of things.


----------



## Lee L

The upgrades look nice ( I would definitely like a little better battery life and more speed processor-wise), but I am sticking with my 3G for now. Maybe I will think about it when I can upgrade for the reduced price, but I might just wait till next June/July to see if the next upgrade is more worthwhile. Plus I am hoping that there will be some carrier choices by then. ATT sucks here in Raleigh WRT to 3G data speed and call droppage. 

People are all excited about getting the new 7.2 when I would be happy to get 2.0. The highest ever speed was 1.1 and most are around 900 meg. Hopefully part of the chage is ATT investing in some serious bandwidth from the net to the towers as there will just be more people sucking more bandwidth from the same shallow well (and this is normal use, try taking your iPhone anywhere near a sproting event)


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Lee L said:


> (and this is normal use, try taking your iPhone anywhere near a sproting event)


Good point. Last year at the Titans games at LP Field in Nashville... AT&T banners were everywhere... The announcer would promote AT&T over the PA... Yet, there I sat, with a full 3G signal... Unable to send a text, make a call, or get online... :lol:


----------



## MikeW

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Good point. Last year at the Titans games at LP Field in Nashville... AT&T banners were everywhere... The announcer would promote AT&T over the PA... Yet, there I sat, with a full 3G signal... Unable to send a text, make a call, or get online... :lol:


Same here. Everytime I go to the Diamondbacks game, the same thing happens. Initially, I didn't understand why I could use my phone normally before the game started and couldn't use it once the game began. I saw a fan sitting in front of me looking at the weather radar and I thought that was a cool idea. I was so jealous that they had a phone that worked and my "supposed" state of the art phone on the worlds fastest 3G network couldn't even pull up a text weather forecast.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Good point. Last year at the Titans games at LP Field in Nashville... AT&T banners were everywhere... The announcer would promote AT&T over the PA... Yet, there I sat, with a full 3G signal... Unable to send a text, make a call, or get online... :lol:


...but that's Tennessee...what would you expect....what do they have there...like 2 towers in the whole state? 

(My step-daughter is taking her 3G back under the 30 day return policy and swapping out for the new one).


----------



## BubblePuppy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ...*but that's Tennessee...what would you expect....what do they have there...like 2 towers in the whole state*?
> 
> (My step-daughter is taking her 3G back under the 30 day return policy and swapping out for the new one).


I heard that there is a tax incentive to convert moonshine stills to cell towers.


----------



## wingrider01

Got my 3G the day before the announcement - will be taking it back on the 19th to exchange out for the 3gS


----------



## SteveHas

the 3GS looks impressive but not worth the money to update.
If I were just getting an iPhone sure!


----------



## Ira Lacher

AT&T is being silly by charging such a high price to upgrade for folks still under contract. I am prepared to walk in and sign a new 2-year contract AND pay them for the phone. Instead they're turning me away to the vagaries of the marketplace. Who knows what phones and innovations from other carriers will hit the streets between now and February, when they graciously will allow me to upgrade for less than the cost of an adjustable-rate mortgage. :nono:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Ira Lacher said:


> AT&T is being silly by charging such a high price to upgrade for folks still under contract. I am prepared to walk in and sign a new 2-year contract AND pay them for the phone. Instead they're turning me away to the vagaries of the marketplace. Who knows what phones and innovations from other carriers will hit the streets between now and February, when they graciously will allow me to upgrade for less than the cost of an adjustable-rate mortgage. :nono:


You can still upgrade to the new v3.0 firmware...which still adds alot of value and improvement. The phone upgrade price does seem high.


----------



## cweiss

I'm going to wait for OS 3 for my 3G and see. My contract is up end of July.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

You know... in all the discussion about the cost of upgrading the phone itself... I've never seen one key component discussed.

What happens to all your apps if you upgraded a 3G iPhone to a 3G S iPhone?

Something tells me you won't just get to move all your paid apps to the new iPhone in the same way you would when replacing a broken phone. At least not for free.


----------



## Chris Blount

There are some rumors floating around that if you had a 2G iPhone before and you upgraded to 3G last Summer, you might be able to upgrade this Summer at the lower rates.

We will see. AT&T should be announcing clarification on upgrades soon.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Stewart Vernon said:


> You know... in all the discussion about the cost of upgrading the phone itself... I've never seen one key component discussed.
> 
> What happens to all your apps if you upgraded a 3G iPhone to a 3G S iPhone?
> 
> Something tells me you won't just get to move all your paid apps to the new iPhone in the same way you would when replacing a broken phone. At least not for free.


I might be able to answer that better after 6/19, when my daughter goes through that process on her 3G - moving to the 3GS.

Having read a fair amount about the new phone and OS3...there isn't alot of information out there along those lines (yet), but surely Apple thought through and will have docs in place around that topic on or before 6/19.


----------



## BubblePuppy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I might be able to answer that better after 6/19, when my daughter goes through that process on her 3G - moving to the 3GS.
> 
> Having read a fair amount about the new phone and OS3...there isn't alot of information out there along those lines (yet), but surely Apple thought through and will have docs in place around that topic on or before 6/19.


Don't be to sure. Apps don't get transfered from one BB to another, something that pisses me off, especially the ones I paid for. That is why I write down all of the apps I have, and save them to my 'pter.
I hope the iphone is better at that, for all of you users.


----------



## Chris Blount

BubblePuppy said:


> Don't be to sure. Apps don't get transfered from one BB to another, something that pisses me off, especially the ones I paid for. That is why I write down all of the apps I have, and save them to my 'pter.
> I hope the iphone is better at that, for all of you users.


Apps are easily transferred between iPhones. That's never been an issue. It's whether or not the developers have updated their apps for the new software.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Chris Blount said:


> It's whether or not the developers have updated their apps for the new software.


That's mainly what I was referencing...that tends to be the only stumbling block, if there is one.


----------



## tomkarl

Ira Lacher said:


> AT&T is being silly by charging such a high price to upgrade for folks still under contract. I am prepared to walk in and sign a new 2-year contract AND pay them for the phone. Instead they're turning me away to the vagaries of the marketplace. Who knows what phones and innovations from other carriers will hit the streets between now and February, when they graciously will allow me to upgrade for less than the cost of an adjustable-rate mortgage. :nono:


Imagine, a cell phone company not subsidizing a phone until you've completed the contractually required time under the contract you agreed to.

The horror of it all!

Every cell phone company in the US operates this way.


----------



## raott

tomkarl said:


> Imagine, a cell phone company not subsidizing a phone until you've completed the contractually required time under the contract you agreed to.
> 
> The horror of it all!
> 
> Every cell phone company in the US operates this way.


Not quite true. Sprint has a "premier" class of customers, ie customers that have been with them a long time. Premier customers are allowed to swap phones every 12 months even though it is a two year contract.

Even non-premier customers are allowed to swap at 22 months.


----------



## DawgLink

Ira Lacher said:


> AT&T is being silly by charging such a high price to upgrade for folks still under contract. I am prepared to walk in and sign a new 2-year contract AND pay them for the phone. Instead they're turning me away to the vagaries of the marketplace.


It isn't silly. It happens in businesses everywhere around the country

You got the 3G phone at a cheap price (compared to its cost) because of our current 2-year contract so you can't just up and decide you want ANOTHER price break halfway through that contract

Those that got the last iPhone (like myself) have no room to be angry about the price so WE signed the contract knowing the deals


----------



## hdtvfan0001

DawgLink said:


> It isn't silly. It happens in businesses everywhere around the country
> 
> You got the 3G phone at a cheap price (compared to its cost) because of our current 2-year contract so you can't just up and decide you want ANOTHER price break halfway through that contract.


So that's where the pro athletes got the idea from....


----------



## Grentz

No interest. I have my iPod Touch for iPhone type stuff (music, apps, etc.).

I prefer Windows Mobile to the Apple Mobile OS and the HTC devices are kick ass. If I was gonna drop a bunch of money on a device it would probably be HTC or at the very least a BB.

The Apple OS is easy and consumer friendly, Windows Mobile and even Android is much more customizable, in depth, and has pretty much unlimited potential. I like that in a phone


----------



## Stewart Vernon

In the Dish forum, for example, we have beat people up for expecting a free upgrade... so there is merit in AT&T not allowing people to get subsidized after subsidized upgrade.

I absolutely grant that... but there are some other things in play here too.

With Dish (to continue the example) usually we aren't talking about a new customer getting something free vs an existing customer having to pay... in the past it had been situations where new customer could get it for a fee but existing customers could not get it at all.

I completely understand AT&T wanting to hold to the 2 year commitment... but that commitment is for the service really, and not the phone per se. IF they subsidize another phone upgrade and lock me into another 2 years (instead of just my remaining 1 for example) then they'd be extending their "guaranteed" income from me.

Same thing happens with Dish... Dish makes you commit to 2 years to get the freebies up front... but you are eligible for hardware upgrades after a year into that as long as you pay whatever the upgrade fee (same for new and existing customers) and extend your commitment.

The flip side of NOT allowing us to commit is multi-fold:

If I have a year left and they don't let me upgrade and recommit... then in a year I have the choice to leave AT&T behind and remember they didn't "want" me before.

Also... with Dish I can either commit OR pay full price. With AT&T you have to pay full price AND commit... so if I upgrade my phone early I have to pay the non-subsidized price + still have to commit to 2 years.

IF they allowed me to upgrade at full price (breaking my commitment) and then not commit to 2 more years... THEN that would make sense... but since they require you to re-commit for 2 years even if you pay the full price, it sort of makes no sense.

I don't feel they owe me anything, mind you... but the same is true in that I owe them nothing as well


----------



## elaclair

Stewart Vernon said:


> With AT&T you have to pay full price AND commit... so if I upgrade my phone early I have to pay the non-subsidized price + still have to commit to 2 years.
> 
> IF they allowed me to upgrade at full price (breaking my commitment) and then not commit to 2 more years... THEN that would make sense... but since they require you to re-commit for 2 years even if you pay the full price, it sort of makes no sense.
> 
> I don't feel they owe me anything, mind you... but the same is true in that I owe them nothing as well


Okay, maybe different locations have different requirements, but in my case, my current commitment is up in January. Right now I can buy the phone at full price with no extention, or I can do an early upgrade at a "discounted" price (it's $100 off the retail for the 32Gig version), and extend my commitment for 1 year from the day I get the phone. Or I can wait until January and get the full discounted price ($299) and extend for 2 years.


----------



## redfiver

Stewart Vernon said:


> You know... in all the discussion about the cost of upgrading the phone itself... I've never seen one key component discussed.
> 
> What happens to all your apps if you upgraded a 3G iPhone to a 3G S iPhone?
> 
> Something tells me you won't just get to move all your paid apps to the new iPhone in the same way you would when replacing a broken phone. At least not for free.


I think you'll be able to do this without problem. If you're worried, upgrade your 3G phone on the 17th, then when you get your 3GS phone on the 19th, restore to backup. Apple knows the power of their app store, they wouldn't screw their users like that. They've always been considerate of backwards compatibility. Snow Leopard will be the first OS that doesn't have support for older macs (must have intel based processors), at least any computer older than 2006. Snow Leopard has some cool features, but if it were any more than $29, I wouldn't move away from Leopard.


----------



## Lee L

No doubt Apps wil transfer. I guess it is possible that some apps did somethign unusual and wil not work with 3.0 but that will bite you when you upgrade your current 3G to 3.0 anyway. The fact that apps are tied to iTunes and transferrable, unlike most other phoines in the past where you had to rebuy everything was a big selling point for me.


----------



## tomkarl

AppleInsider has a good article about Apple's efforts to keep applications compatible with multiple versions of hardware. The last two sections discuss it in some detail.

http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/06/11/why_apple_keeps_iphone_specifications_quiet.html


----------



## Stewart Vernon

My question on the apps wasn't about portability or compatibility...

I own an iMac. I have purchased software for that iMac. If I purchase a new iMac, I can't just install all my purchased software on that new iMac. Many companies have it in their licensing agreements that you buy one license for one computer and cannot transfer.

Of course, in the case of an iMac there is nothing to prevent me from doing this as long as the software doesn't require activation that ties it specifically to the hardware... but it might very well be in violation of at least the spirit.

Now... back to the iPhone... It is not clear to me when I purchase an iPhone app if I purchase that app for ME or for my iPhone. I know if my iPhone breaks and has to be replaced, I can restore from a backup using iTunes.

But if I buy a new iPhone... I'm not sure I'm entitled to have those apps on the new iPhone. Consider the very real possibility that I keep my old iPhone (albeit deactivated from AT&T) and still use it like an iPod Touch to play movies and music and games without the phone features.

I'm curious within iTunes itself if it would restrict and not let you put the old paid apps on the new iPhone.

Honestly, I'll be surprised if they allowed free transfer like this on an upgrade that wasn't due to a broken phone.

Consider that they required re-purchase of music in higher format not too long back when they upgraded to higher bitrate... Unless I saw 100% confirmation, I'm still wary they might want to charge to re-purchase paid apps if you upgrade your phone.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

elaclair said:


> Okay, maybe different locations have different requirements, but in my case, my current commitment is up in January. Right now I can buy the phone at full price with no extention, or I can do an early upgrade at a "discounted" price (it's $100 off the retail for the 32Gig version), and extend my commitment for 1 year from the day I get the phone. Or I can wait until January and get the full discounted price ($299) and extend for 2 years.


I haven't seen a way to purchase an iPhone without signing up for AT&T service (not a problem with me) or committing to the 2 years. Even purchases at full price seem to require the 2-year commitment. That's really the gripe, from my perspective. I am fine with commit=subsidy, but when you get no subsidy you shouldn't have to commit either. I could be wrong, but it doesn't seem to work that way with AT&T.


----------



## tcusta00

Stewart Vernon said:


> My question on the apps wasn't about portability or compatibility...
> 
> I own an iMac. I have purchased software for that iMac. If I purchase a new iMac, I can't just install all my purchased software on that new iMac. Many companies have it in their licensing agreements that you buy one license for one computer and cannot transfer.
> 
> Of course, in the case of an iMac there is nothing to prevent me from doing this as long as the software doesn't require activation that ties it specifically to the hardware... but it might very well be in violation of at least the spirit.
> 
> Now... back to the iPhone... It is not clear to me when I purchase an iPhone app if I purchase that app for ME or for my iPhone. I know if my iPhone breaks and has to be replaced, I can restore from a backup using iTunes.
> 
> But if I buy a new iPhone... I'm not sure I'm entitled to have those apps on the new iPhone. Consider the very real possibility that I keep my old iPhone (albeit deactivated from AT&T) and still use it like an iPod Touch to play movies and music and games without the phone features.
> 
> I'm curious within iTunes itself if it would restrict and not let you put the old paid apps on the new iPhone.
> 
> Honestly, I'll be surprised if they allowed free transfer like this on an upgrade that wasn't due to a broken phone.
> 
> Consider that they required re-purchase of music in higher format not too long back when they upgraded to higher bitrate... Unless I saw 100% confirmation, I'm still wary they might want to charge to re-purchase paid apps if you upgrade your phone.


Apps are tied to the iTunes account, not the phone: if you buy one app and sync two different phones the app will load on two phones. This is from first-hand experience.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

tcusta00 said:


> Apps are tied to the iTunes account, not the phone: if you buy one app and sync two different phones the app will load on two phones. This is from first-hand experience.


Ok, that's good to know. I only have my iMac and iPhone authorized in iTunes for content... so I don't have anything else to test apps... That's good to know it works that way. I was thinking IF it did... it might be nice next year when I'm eligible for the 4G S (or 3G T or whatever that model might be) It'd be nice to keep my current iPhone and use it like an iPod Touch if possible.


----------



## braven

Yeah, in our family we have an iPhone and 2 iPod Touch's. All of them are sync'd to one iTunes account. The app's are transferable between all three devices. Pretty slick.


----------



## tfederov

I'll probably wait for the 2010 models and also hope that Sling will have a 3G version of their app by then. The current one is cool but I sure would like watching over my phone using 3G to stop the work network people from tracking me.


----------



## Steve Mehs

> Now... back to the iPhone... It is not clear to me when I purchase an iPhone app if I purchase that app for ME or for my iPhone. I know if my iPhone breaks and has to be replaced, I can restore from a backup using iTunes.
> 
> But if I buy a new iPhone... I'm not sure I'm entitled to have those apps on the new iPhone. Consider the very real possibility that I keep my old iPhone (albeit deactivated from AT&T) and still use it like an iPod Touch to play movies and music and games without the phone features.


You don't have to pay for the same app twice with Apple. When I went from the 8GB iPhone to the 16GB iPhone, I paid nothing to redownload paid apps. Once you download a paid app, it's yours forever. And I didn't sync and restore from a back up. I sat on a bench at the mall using the food courts free wifi after I exchanged phones to redownload all of my apps, paid and unpaid.


----------



## dennisj00

In fact, books from Amazon's Kindle spread across devices on the same iTunes account. Wifey can read on iPhone, pick up the iPod Touch and it's on the same page!


----------



## davez

I would buy one if it weren't for AT&T.


----------



## Ken S

naijai said:


> Here's a real smartphone which is coming to AT&T, Sprint, Verizon & T-mobile
> 
> couldn't resist


naijai,

I'm no iPhone lover...taking three revisions to get to Copy & Paste is pretty embarrasing, but as a Diamond Touch owner for the past six months I have got to call Windows Mobile 6.1 & 6.5 a horror show. Throwing TouchFlo 3D on top just makes it a mess. At least in 6.5 Microsoft has figured out that people might want a "hold" button on their phone.
I just don't get it...Microsoft has been working with CE/WM for over a decade and they still haven't come close to getting it right..at least as a phone.


----------



## dennisj00

I actually think the phone of the iPhone is the weakest part. They could have easily copied features from a Moto or anyone to give the phone a good foundation. Things like no voice dial (available as an app but somewhat of a kludge), no way to delete a single call entry, no send log, and touch an entry or a contact and it places a call.

3G reception / coverage is bad in the house and in buildings while Verizon has 4 or 5 bars. Have to reboot every day or so to get the phone to work. Have missed a few calls or found them in voice mail the next day because of this.

But the apps and features have me leaving the laptop at home most of the time. Phone calls are becoming less important. I don't regret switching.


----------



## cmtar

That would be a big negative


----------



## wingrider01

dennisj00 said:


> I actually think the phone of the iPhone is the weakest part. They could have easily copied features from a Moto or anyone to give the phone a good foundation. Things like no voice dial (available as an app but somewhat of a kludge), no way to delete a single call entry, no send log, and touch an entry or a contact and it places a call.
> 
> 3G reception / coverage is bad in the house and in buildings while Verizon has 4 or 5 bars. Have to reboot every day or so to get the phone to work. Have missed a few calls or found them in voice mail the next day because of this.
> 
> But the apps and features have me leaving the laptop at home most of the time. Phone calls are becoming less important. I don't regret switching.


A lot of what you mention is fixed with OS 3.0, and the new hardware on the 3gs. Still waiting to find out if I can pair to more then one bluetooth device to make my decision

I deal with all 3 cell phone vendors - verizon, sprint, at&t because of work, we issue the cell phone that belongs to the provider that has the best coverage in the home area of the employee. Not surprising that they all have problems in areas that our people go to and work

I have a 3g that was gotten the day before the announcement so I am within my 30 day window for the upgrade or return of the iphone. I need to be able to pair to 4 devices for my convience - my car, my wife's car, my headset and my goldwing. If I can;t do that then I am going back to my old phone which could do it.


----------



## dennisj00

Current bluetooth is also a disappointment - phone only. I think I've read the audio - stereo - will be in the update.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

We'll have to see on the 17th if the new 3.0OS does make some improvements to the current "issues". I do know it will also add some nice new things, but the basics have to be sound too.


----------



## wingrider01

dennisj00 said:


> Current bluetooth is also a disappointment - phone only. I think I've read the audio - stereo - will be in the update.


They do state stereo headset, but no where do they have a detailed list of what improvements are in the new OS. Just pretty pictures of some of the things. Waiting until 3.0 comes out to make my decision. If the ability is not there then the phone is more of a hinderance then a convience.


----------



## turey22

Has anyone bought their new iphone yet? 

My mother bought the 16g and shes really excited about it lol


----------



## hdtvfan0001

turey22 said:


> Has anyone bought their new iphone yet?
> 
> My mother bought the 16g and shes really excited about it lol


Doubt it.

The OS3 firmware is out tomorrow (6/17), and the new phones out Friday (6/19), per the original announcement.


----------



## Lee L

Well maybe it is a preorder? Nothing saying you can't get excited that it is on its way.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Lee L said:


> Well maybe it is a preorder? Nothing saying you can't get excited that it is on its way.


:lol::lol: True.


----------



## elaclair

Lee L said:


> Well maybe it is a preorder? Nothing saying you can't get excited that it is on its way.


Or it's a 16gig 3G and not a 3G(S).........


----------



## turey22

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Doubt it.
> 
> The OS3 firmware is out tomorrow (6/17), and the new phones out Friday (6/19), per the original announcement.


If the old 3g phones get the software will they be 3g s now?


----------



## braven

turey22 said:


> If the old 3g phones get the software will they be 3g s now?


No, there will still be functions the  will do that the 3G won't.


----------



## dennisj00

Got the upgrade, it's certainly worth FREE . . . landscape email / keyboard, cut and paste between apps, STEREO Bluetooth for all audio (works great!), and improvements in the browser.


----------



## wingrider01

dennisj00 said:


> Got the upgrade, it's certainly worth FREE . . . landscape email / keyboard, cut and paste between apps, STEREO Bluetooth for all audio (works great!), and improvements in the browser.


For me the best additions was the ability to pair more then 1 bluetooth device. Never was able to pair 4 devices until the OS upgrade


----------



## Button Pusher

Still undecided. I may give my 3G to my wife and get a new 3G S on Friday. I get them thru my work account. We always have a phone that is ready to upgrade.


----------



## mbldev

I think the HTC Touch Pro 2 running windows mobile is an incredible phone and innovative piece of technology. Having used the first version I am very excited to get my hands on this next version and enjoy all of the upgrades to the device as well as windows mobile 6.5.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy

tfederov said:


> I'll probably wait for the 2010 models and also hope that Sling will have a 3G version of their app by then. The current one is cool but I sure would like watching over my phone using 3G to stop the work network people from tracking me.


I do that now. All you need to do is spend the 4 mins necessary to jailbreak your phone. There is a substraight app named tricker three g. After that any "WiFi only" app will run on WiFi, GPRS, Edge or 3G....

Jailbreaking the phone is NOT illegal; all it allows you from that point on is not only run apps from iTuns, but unofficial apps (the ones not listed in the iTunes app store; either by design or non approval to be sold in the store for a variety of reasons) as well. ie: laptop teather via usb/blutooth/wifi, customizable theme application/selection via winterboard, etc.....


----------



## barryb

You can change my vote to "yes" now.


----------



## Ira Lacher

AT&T says if you purchased an iPhone 3G last July, August or September you can upgrade at the discount price. My Account on ATT.com says I can't. Get it together, guys!


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I think I'm not fuly eligible until July of next year... which is actually fine with me, because while the new phone is neat, it isn't that much neater than the one I have... so I can wait and know I'll be able to upgrade without pain next year when they undoubtedly will replace again with newer and better probably.


----------



## tomkarl

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> Jailbreaking the phone is NOT illegal;


I'm pretty sure it violates the user agreement you entered into with Apple.

Got a 32G black model on Friday. It's really great to be able to sync all of my music onto it.

The 3GS is an incredible hardware bump. The camera is a huge improvement over the first gen phone. All apps load quicker and overall it's "snappier".


----------



## Getteau

I wouldn't mind picking one up, but it has 2 downsides for me.
1. Battery life. I can run my BB for 2+ days without having to hit the charger. That one issue alone is why I left my XV6700 and went back to BB. I loved the touch phone, but having to have it on the charger every night was a royal PITA.
2. AT&T only. I could possibly overlook the battery side, but I'm basically stuck on VZB. My work pays for my BB and right now, we are a VZB shop.


----------



## spartanstew

Greg Alsobrook said:


> 2010.


Beginning, middle or end?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

tomkarl said:


> Got a 32G black model on Friday. It's really great to be able to sync all of my music onto it.
> 
> The 3GS is an incredible hardware bump. The camera is a huge improvement over the first gen phone. All apps load quicker and overall it's "snappier".


Just got back from picking up my daughter's WHITE 16GB 3GS (returned the black 3G she had purchased 2 weeks ago) - a straight swap - she is VERY happy.


----------



## Steve Mehs

I played with the iPhone 3GS at both the Apple Store and AT&T Store today and boy am I relieved. When I bought my iPhone in March I knew full well that there'd be a new model out in a few months but I couldn't wait, so I had to buy it then. And now I'm glad I did, the three months of enjoyment I got of my iPhone was worth it. Basically what I'm saying is I wouldn't upgrade to the 3GS unless it was free. Physically it looks the same, I was unimpressed with the voice command, internet speed seemed about the same, I could careless about the camera, I have a 12.1 MP Sony that I barley use, and the compass. WTF is all the hype about the compass? There's compass apps out there. This upgrade is laughable, and I pity the poor Apple fanboys who waited in line, shelled out a few hundred bucks, just to feed their addiction to have the latest and greatest and contribute to Mr. Jobs' retirement fund for a very marginal upgrade.



> I'm pretty sure it violates the user agreement you entered into with Apple.


If I spend $300 on a phone, I'm going to do whatever the hell I damn well please to it. That's like saying I can't put a new radio in my car because isn't not Ford approved. Screw Apple, they can't tell me what I can and can't do. I haven't jailbroken my iPhone, but my buddy did and it unlocks a whole new word of features and customizations.


----------



## Alebob911

wingrider01 said:


> For me the best additions was the ability to pair more then 1 bluetooth device. Never was able to pair 4 devices until the OS upgrade


I have always been able to pair more than one device with my 2G since the day I got it. never an issue for me. Glad to hear yours is working now.


----------



## clyde sauls

I went Fri morning to Best Buy as they opened 10am. They hadnt come in yet and several people were signing up to get theirs when they came in. I didnt wait I just walked to the ATT store. The only ones they had were the 2nd generation for $99 and the 32G for $299 of the 3gs. I already have an ipod touch. So I ended up getting the $99 8g. I was also wondering after the contract is up. Then I could update but could  I sale the phone to someone else and they could just tranfer it to their acct? If they never had att and Iphone couldnt they get it added with no contract?


----------



## Phil T

OK, I am a geek and I admit it. I got a 32gig white S model phone yesterday.

I wanted to get it a AT&T store because I get a government discount on the plan. All the AT&T stores in the area were sold out. Apple stores had plenty. I ended up buying it at Apple and going into the AT&T store to get my discount applied.

Wow, what an upgrade from my Palm 755P. Loving it so far!!

I really like the new screen that does not leave fingerprints!!!

Battery life seems a lot better then my Palm. I am still playing with it and downloading apps. DirecTV app is great. 

XM Sirius app wont work unless you have premium service. That really sucks since I renewed my subscription early to keep the internet streaming. I will use the other radio apps on my I-phone and kiss XM goodbye at renewal time.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

WAY too expensive for us.


----------



## BubblePuppy

wilbur_the_goose said:


> WAY too expensive for us.


Save your money for a vacation.:lol:


----------



## wingrider01

Steve Mehs said:


> I played with the iPhone 3GS at both the Apple Store and AT&T Store today and boy am I relieved. When I bought my iPhone in March I knew full well that there'd be a new model out in a few months but I couldn't wait, so I had to buy it then. And now I'm glad I did, the three months of enjoyment I got of my iPhone was worth it. Basically what I'm saying is I wouldn't upgrade to the 3GS unless it was free. Physically it looks the same, I was unimpressed with the voice command, internet speed seemed about the same, I could careless about the camera, I have a 12.1 MP Sony that I barley use, and the compass. WTF is all the hype about the compass? There's compass apps out there. This upgrade is laughable, and I pity the poor Apple fanboys who waited in line, shelled out a few hundred bucks, just to feed their addiction to have the latest and greatest and contribute to Mr. Jobs' retirement fund for a very marginal upgrade.
> 
> If I spend $300 on a phone, I'm going to do whatever the hell I damn well please to it. That's like saying I can't put a new radio in my car because isn't not Ford approved. Screw Apple, they can't tell me what I can and can't do. I haven't jailbroken my iPhone, but my buddy did and it unlocks a whole new word of features and customizations.


It can also unlock a forced termination of contract with AT&T and a remote deactivation of the pone with apple - aka the phone becoming a brick


----------



## Steve Mehs

How would AT&T ever know first of all, that you're using third party firmware not Apple's and how many cases of iPhones being deactivated because they were jailbroken have been reported? And if that fairy tale holds true, which I doubt, it would be AT&T doing the remote deativation not Apple. Apple is the hardware manufacture, AT&T is the service provider. And I don't see how the phone could be bricked since it could be restored.

Apple says they won't provide support for issues with jailbroken phones, which they shouldn't, but if you do ever have to take the phone in for service, you can just simply launch iTunes and reload the Apple firmware then re-jailbreak it later on.


----------



## Game Fan

Not enough value there for an extra bill. 3G is just fine for me.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Encouraging the violation of user service agreements, not to mention modifying copyrighted firmware are highly unethical.

One has to question why anyone would openly do these (criminal) things.


----------



## wingrider01

Steve Mehs said:


> How would AT&T ever know first of all, that you're using third party firmware not Apple's and how many cases of iPhones being deactivated because they were jailbroken have been reported? And if that fairy tale holds true, which I doubt, it would be AT&T doing the remote deativation not Apple. Apple is the hardware manufacture, AT&T is the service provider. And I don't see how the phone could be bricked since it could be restored.
> 
> Apple says they won't provide support for issues with jailbroken phones, which they shouldn't, but if you do ever have to take the phone in for service, you can just simply launch iTunes and reload the Apple firmware then re-jailbreak it later on.


The phone requires activation through ITunes to unbrick it when you purchase it, Itunes can just as easily determine if there was a violation of terms and brick the phone.

Besides, it is a violation of contract, which last time I looked was illegal, and unethical as previously mentioned.

How many phones? No idea, because to the best of my knowledge it is not reported on legitimate sites, if they brick 1 it is a move in the correct direction.


----------



## raott

wingrider01 said:


> Besides, it is a violation of contract, which last time I looked was illegal, and unethical as previously mentioned.


Breaching a contract is illegal?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

raott said:


> Breaching a contract is illegal?


Dependng on how you do it...it could be.


----------



## BubblePuppy

I have ATT&T, and I have unlocked every phone that I have had, from a Samsung, a Razor, and now BB Curves. I have called ATT for the unlock codes, which they will give you if you have the International plan and will be going overseas. I didn't have the IP so I couldn't get the the codes, but* the service rep at ATT* that I was talking to did tell me that there are places on the web, along with stores in my local area where I can purchase the codes,which I have done. I was also told this by my local ATT rep at the store with which I deal with.
I only unlock my phones so that I can later sell the phones when I get another one.
I don't know about Apple's contracts, but for some reason I think that I read that unlocking phones is not illegal as long as fraud is not in play. Not sure about that, though.
One can even buy unlocked phones at Best Buy.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

BubblePuppy said:


> I have ATT&T, and I have unlocked every phone that I have had, from a Samsung, a Razor, and now BB Curves. ...I don't know about Apple's contracts, but for some reason I think that I read that unlocking phones is not illegal as long as fraud is not in play. Not sure about that, though.
> One can even buy unlocked phones at Best Buy.


Apple's agreement does not permit it.

Yes, unlocked phones are sold at BB, for a much higher price, which the manufacturers agree to sell that way.


----------



## BubblePuppy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> *Apple's agreement does not permit it*.
> 
> Yes, unlocked phones are sold at BB, for a much higher price, which the manufacturers agree to sell that way.


Of course, just because the clause is in the contract does not necessarily make the clause legal or enforceable.
Conversely, the violation of the clause may be just that, a violation, but not an illegal act as far as the law goes.
Since I don't have an iphone (yet) I do not have any first hand knowledge of the contents of Apples contract with the user. 
Like I posted before, ATT informed me about places where I could go and have my phones unlocked, wasn't an issue with ATT.
I am not advocating any act that is illegal....nor a *valid* violation of any contract.


----------



## pfp

Well, I jumped on the iphone bandwaggon Friday morning at the Apple store - 32gb black.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

BubblePuppy said:


> I am not advocating any act that is illegal....nor a *valid* violation of any contract.


Thats good.....because it sure appeared others did.... :eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## Stewart Vernon

_Ok...

Unlocking/jailbreaking an iPhone may or may not be illegal... but it is likely a violation of the service agreement with either Apple, AT&T, or both.

In any event, this sort of discussion (particularly encouraging jailbreaking) is not the sort of thing we usually permit here at DBSTalk.

I'm not deleting posts or closing the thread... but please lets talk about all the other aspects of the iPhone other than potential hacking of it. Further transgressions might result in the thread having to be closed if it can't stay on topic.

Thanks!_


----------



## HDJulie

So, I decided to get one Friday since AT&T was kind enough to let me upgrade early (I was eligible in July). I had the 3G, I went for the 3GS. I even got the 32 Gig which really is overkill for me. I wish I had not given in to impulse & waited for the 16 Gig & saved myself the $100 but I'm not sorry I upgraded in general. The speed on the 3GS is definitely faster than on 3G. That by itself was worth the upgrade because I use mine a lot for internet use when I'm out & about. I also like the percentage by the battery. 

Slightly off topic but can someone explain to me why this phone is faster than the 3G for downloads? Is it that 3G offers speeds up to X & the 3G iPhone wasn't able to do more than Y speed? If that is the case, then what is the max speed on a 3G network?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

HDJulie said:


> Slightly off topic but can someone explain to me why this phone is faster than the 3G for downloads? Is it that 3G offers speeds up to X & the 3G iPhone wasn't able to do more than Y speed? If that is the case, then what is the max speed on a 3G network?


I forget the exact technical specs, but the new 3G S iPhones have a faster processor and more system RAM (note, the RAM I speak of here is different and independent of the 32GB storage space for user apps, music, etc).

It would appear that the processor and/or system RAM were slight bottlenecks in processing some things, like certain Web sites... and I've seen lots of reports of people liking the speed of the new iPhones for those sorts of things.


----------



## tcusta00

Ordered mine today


----------



## pfp

Stewart Vernon said:


> I forget the exact technical specs, but the new 3G S iPhones have a faster processor and more system RAM (note, the RAM I speak of here is different and independent of the 32GB storage space for user apps, music, etc).
> 
> It would appear that the processor and/or system RAM were slight bottlenecks in processing some things, like certain Web sites... and I've seen lots of reports of people liking the speed of the new iPhones for those sorts of things.


I believe it's also capable of faster network technology which ATT has not yet fully deployed.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

pfp said:


> I believe it's also capable of faster network technology which ATT has not yet fully deployed.


My contacts at AT&T told me the same thing...the 3GS is not running at "its full potential yet" until "some other things get put in place and activated".

In any case...by daughter's white 16GB 3GS is working perfectly, and she loves hers. Not sure if I'd ever get one, but she's one happy camper anyway.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

pfp said:


> I believe it's also capable of faster network technology which ATT has not yet fully deployed.


I read that too... I didn't mention it in my earlier reply since it couldn't have been applicable to the specific experience of faster Web use... but I gather IF/when AT&T gets their stuff going, 3G is supposed to be capable of something just above 7Mbps which would put it well on par with users like me on WiFi.


----------



## Button Pusher

Ok, I went ahead and got the 3G S on Friday. I was third in line and only waited outside for 10 minutes. I live in a very small town!

I gave my wife the 3G and she loves it. She is technically challenged and always said she didn't want one until I gave her mine!


----------



## HDJulie

Button Pusher said:


> ... I gave my wife the 3G and she loves it. She is technically challenged and always said she didn't want one until I gave her mine!


That's the greatest thing for me -- the phone is so easy to use! My technologically challenged family has been able to figure it out easily.


----------



## Lee L

I will have to say, the recent anecdotal reports and benchmarks from some respected sites stating the 3GS is really twice as fast loading most web pages than the 3G has me wanting one a little more than before, but I think I can still hold out until iPhone 4 comes out next year hopefully. I am really hoping that someone will get it other than ATT.


----------



## HDJulie

My husband & I did speedtests & loaded the same webpages when we were in town for dinner last night. The 3G would get speeds like 1.3MB down & the 3GS would get 1.6. The web pages loaded almost exactly the same. I was really surprised because my 3GS *seemed* faster to me. However, this was a quick test doing the speed tests maybe 5 times & loading 3 wb pages.


----------



## Lee L

I am sure it depends on what pages are loaded. Anandtech and arsechnica both came up with some pretty impressive improvements, at least using Wifi. I wonder if the slower speeds of the cell network cause a bottleneck that the faster processor can;t make up for.

http://www.anandtech.com/gadgets/showdoc.aspx?i=3587

http://arstechnica.com/apple/reviews/2009/06/iphone-3g-s-review.ars


----------



## jsmuga

Just got the 3GS it really is faster than 3G. I really notice the difference when opening and using apps.


----------



## kevinturcotte

Get an actual cell signal to my house, and I'd consider it.


----------



## wingrider01

kturcotte said:


> Get an actual cell signal to my house, and I'd consider it.


My soon to be ex-boss is like that, he lives where there is no cell signal, no broadband and utilizes a tin can and string for a landline - going to miss ragging him about that when he leaves:lol:


----------



## Chris Blount

Well, I know I said I was going to wait until December but due to the fact I can get a great price for my 3G on E-Bay I went ahead and upgraded to a 3GS yesterday. 

I must say that the 3GS runs much faster when navigating through the apps. The apps start quicker and games run smooth.

The voice command function needs work. Sometimes when I tell it to play a song, it calls my boss!

The camera is defenitely better. From my "real world" tests, it will focus all the way up to about 2 inches away from an object. The video feature is also very good. 

Worth the upgrade from a 3G? Not really unless you absolutely want faster speeds and quality pictures and video. I honestly wouldn't have done this now but financially it won't cost me much especially after I sell my 3G.

My recommendation is to wait until you are upgrade eligable or simply wait for the next iPhone possibly in 2010. After using both the 3G and 3GS, this seems more of a bump forward rather than a leap.


----------



## ibglowin

Hehehehe,

Now you are starting to sound like me concerning Apple products! I have the 16GB 3G and find myself running out of room with all the stuff I have on mine (music, videos and lots of apps). I am down to 1GB left. I would like to purchase the Myst app but that guy is a full 1.5Gb all by itself! I am "trying" to hold off because I would have to pay $599 for the 32GB PLUS add another 2 years to the contract! ATT has yet to do ANYTHING to upgrade their network in northern New Mexico including NO 3G anywhere in the state capital of Santa Fe! Its so bad that parts of downtown Santa fe have NO ATT signal at all..... Albuquerque 60 miles south is not so bad, good signal and lots of 3G. We are in roam 24/7 where we live but at least there is a T-Mobile tower 1 mile away so I have good service, but ATT is now terminating service if 50% or more of your minutes are roaming minutes. What saves us is our family plan that includes our 24 year old daughter who lives out in LA and uses a boatload of ATT minutes since she has no landline. I was happy to say goodbye to Verizon 2 years ago but now I am wanting to hold out for 2010 and hopefully a Verizon version. Verizon is the absolute king of the cell networks in this area.

But, I still want a 3Gs bad! :lol:


----------



## Chris Blount

ibglowin said:


> Hehehehe,
> 
> I am "trying" to hold off because I would have to pay $599 for the 32GB PLUS add another 2 years to the contract!


Are you sure it's $599? I got my 3G last year on launch day and AT&T offered me the early upgrade price of $499 for the 32GB 3GS.

Contracts really don't bother me anymore. If I really wanted to get out of my contract I will and just suck up the $175 early termination fee. It's actually cheaper to simply buy a new iPhone 3GS under a new phone number. That way you get the subsidized prices ($199 or $299) then simply cancel your current contract. Of course, then your phone number will change.


----------



## ibglowin

My bad,

Your right it is $499! I would spring if I could get it for $299. What did you get for your 3G on eBay? Last time I looked it seemed like ~300 for most in good shape. My real problem is love the phone but not the network. Even Apple is pretty ticked off with ATT right now. We still don't have MMS and it was supposed to be ready at launch and ATT couldn't meet the timeline even with a years notice from Apple.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

So far, I'm not loving my 3GS. It is definetly much quicker... and the camera is much better... and video is a cool feature, but I likely won't use it very often... But my list of issues is currently outweighing the advantages... Here's what I started out with:

-Vibrate toggle rattles
-Battery life is terrible
-MobileMe and Exchange mail not pushing
-Signal weaker than with 3G model (certain spots drop or break up that didn't before)
-1 to 2 bars on WiFi meter when I've always had 3 bars in my house
-Data just not working on occasion... I'll have a full 3G signal and try to load a webpage...and it just sits there and spins (happened several times in different parts of town).

I tried a full restore... and set it back up as a "new" phone... instead of restoring from a backup. MobileMe mail is pushing again, but exchange still is not. The reception may have improved slightly. The WiFi meter issues seems a little better, but still acts up on occasion. Haven't had any data issues so far. But, the battery life doesn't seem to have improved at all. My phone is still dead by 3pm with only medium/light usage. Guess I'm going to have to swap it out...


----------



## Chris Blount

ibglowin said:


> My bad,
> 
> Your right it is $499! I would spring if I could get it for $299. What did you get for your 3G on eBay? Last time I looked it seemed like ~300 for most in good shape. My real problem is love the phone but not the network. Even Apple is pretty ticked off with ATT right now. We still don't have MMS and it was supposed to be ready at launch and ATT couldn't meet the timeline even with a years notice from Apple.


Haven't done E-bay yet. The phone is in good shape and I have a accidental damage warranty on it through squaretrade.com that still has two years left. I hope to get between $350 and $400 for the phone. We will see. Either way, it makes no difference financially. I would bet 3G's will be worth even less in December since the market will start getting flooded with people upgrading.


----------



## Lee L

Greg Alsobrook said:


> So far, I'm not loving my 3GS. It is definetly much quicker... and the camera is much better... and video is a cool feature, but I likely won't use it very often... But my list of issues is currently outweighing the advantages... Here's what I started out with:
> 
> -Vibrate toggle rattles
> -Battery life is terrible
> -MobileMe and Exchange mail not pushing
> -Signal weaker than with 3G model (certain spots drop or break up that didn't before)
> -1 to 2 bars on WiFi meter when I've always had 3 bars in my house
> -Data just not working on occasion... I'll have a full 3G signal and try to load a webpage...and it just sits there and spins (happened several times in different parts of town).
> 
> I tried a full restore... and set it back up as a "new" phone... instead of restoring from a backup. MobileMe mail is pushing again, but exchange still is not. The reception may have improved slightly. The WiFi meter issues seems a little better, but still acts up on occasion. Haven't had any data issues so far. But, the battery life doesn't seem to have improved at all. My phone is still dead by 3pm with only medium/light usage. Guess I'm going to have to swap it out...


Ouch, I know I have seen most of those in various places, but that is quite a list.

I can;t imagine a phone working worse reception than the 3G so it must hardly work at all.

I do think some of this stuff is 3.0 software related as even the original 3G users have reported worse battery life and WIFI issues since loading 3.0. Hopefully 3.1 will fix this thing.

I am still holding out hope for a carrier switch for the next phone. The ATT network here is just horrible compared to Verizon. I know it is better in some areas, but due to teh frequencies that ATT has here it is crap and they are not going to be able to upgrade due to FCC issues.


----------



## barryb

Greg Alsobrook said:


> my list of issues is currently outweighing the advantages... Here's what I started out with:
> 
> -Vibrate toggle rattles
> -Battery life is terrible
> -MobileMe and Exchange mail not pushing
> -Signal weaker than with 3G model (certain spots drop or break up that didn't before)
> -1 to 2 bars on WiFi meter when I've always had 3 bars in my house
> -Data just not working on occasion... I'll have a full 3G signal and try to load a webpage...and it just sits there and spins (happened several times in different parts of town).


I am not getting the "rattle".

I found that the charger in my car has been not charging as well as it did with my 3G. It used to charge the phone and then turn green, but know when I get in my truck in the morning it's still red/orange. I have my battery meter turned on and it says "100%", yet I don't feel its exactly correct.

You are not alone Greg, and hopefully there will be a fix in 3.1.


----------



## Chris Blount

Greg Alsobrook said:


> So far, I'm not loving my 3GS. It is definetly much quicker... and the camera is much better... and video is a cool feature, but I likely won't use it very often... But my list of issues is currently outweighing the advantages... Here's what I started out with:
> 
> -Vibrate toggle rattles
> -Battery life is terrible
> -MobileMe and Exchange mail not pushing
> -Signal weaker than with 3G model (certain spots drop or break up that didn't before)
> -1 to 2 bars on WiFi meter when I've always had 3 bars in my house
> -Data just not working on occasion... I'll have a full 3G signal and try to load a webpage...and it just sits there and spins (happened several times in different parts of town).
> 
> I tried a full restore... and set it back up as a "new" phone... instead of restoring from a backup. MobileMe mail is pushing again, but exchange still is not. The reception may have improved slightly. The WiFi meter issues seems a little better, but still acts up on occasion. Haven't had any data issues so far. But, the battery life doesn't seem to have improved at all. My phone is still dead by 3pm with only medium/light usage. Guess I'm going to have to swap it out...


Wow! You are not having a good time with your 3GS. I would suggest returning your phone. My battery life is slightly reduced but that's only because I've been playing around with the video stuff. I have no issues with MobileMe (so far). Signal strengths have been exactly the same.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

I expected the battery life to be slightly less, but not this much. So maybe I do have a lemon. I've been reading on the Apple forums and there are definitely many out there with the same issues I have, and many more. If I can figure out why my Exchange mail isn't pushing, I'll hold off until 3.1.. If not, I'm going to have to swap it pretty soon. But I've messed with every setting possible.


----------



## JcT21

nice phone for sure, and id like to get one but i think ill stick with my trusty handy dandy razr v3. 3yrs now out of contract and its still going. perhaps an upgrade when it finally kicks the bucket.


----------



## DCSholtis

Sorry to bring this one back from the dead but I need some advice. I'm close to the end of my Verizon contract in fact according to CS my ETF would be $85 if I canceled now, I'm considering eating the ETF, switching to ATT for the 3GS. My question is if it would be worth it now or should I hold off a bit in hopes Apple reduces the pricing once the now leaked model is released in June. Thanks.


----------



## dpeters11

DCSholtis said:


> Sorry to bring this one back from the dead but I need some advice. I'm close to the end of my Verizon contract in fact according to CS my ETF would be $85 if I canceled now, I'm considering eating the ETF, switching to ATT for the 3GS. My question is if it would be worth it now or should I hold off a bit in hopes Apple reduces the pricing once the now leaked model is released in June. Thanks.


Wait. The $99 3G will be discontinued and the 3GS take its place, maybe not at $99, but close. And if the iPhone goes to Verizon, it will be announced with the 4th gen. Plus your ETF will be even less if you wait a bit. You'll have all the info in June.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

At this point I'd say wait. One of two things are likely to happen:

1. You'll want the newest iPhone announced this year and the price will either be the lower for a comparable model with more features OR you can pay the same for the top-tier model with more features.

2. The "old" models will be available at a lower price as they try to phase out stock and you'll be able to pick one up for a song.

Either way, wait and see what happens with the new models whenever they are announced... plus in that time you might not have to eat the ETF with Verizon as your contract might really be up by then.


----------



## kevinturcotte

Yeah, if it were me, I'd wait and see what Apple announces in June.


----------



## Lee L

I would definitely wait as it seems like the feature set of the next iPhone will be pretty nice. Plus, as the others mentioned, they will surely drop the 3GS down to the $99 or so price point and drop the 3G altogether and many if not most of the features in OS 4.0 will work in the 3GS but fewer (especially multitasking) will work on the 3G, so you could really be kicking yourself in several differtn ways by not being patient.

I will say that I would not be surprised to see nothing regarding iPhone to Verizon when Apple makes their announcement in June or whenever. There was a rumor a while back about something in November for Verizon and I could totally see them wait until fall to give ATT one last little window of exclusivity to lock up a bunch of the 3G people coming off their contract for two more years.

Then again, there could be no iPhone coming to Verizon at all as the rumors have been out there before and nothing has come of it as they worked out a deal with ATT to extend.


----------



## kevinturcotte

Besides multi tasking, what's coming to the next version? ANYTHING confirmed? What about hardware/specs?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

kevinturcotte said:


> Besides multi tasking, what's coming to the next version? ANYTHING confirmed? What about hardware/specs?


Take a trip over to gizmodo.com


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Yeah there's a whole range of rumors, including a front-facing camera... better camera (maybe 5 megapixel), built-in flash, double-the-resolution screen...

Who knows what actually will be in there, though.


----------



## DCSholtis

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Take a trip over to gizmodo.com


:lol:


----------



## kevinturcotte

I'm just hoping these features make it over to the next version of the iPod Touch!!


----------



## ibglowin

The fact that Apple sent a letter stating they want their property back says it all. Were going to see a lot of upgrades.

Definitely wait until June!


----------



## Herdfan

kevinturcotte said:


> I'm just hoping these features make it over to the next version of the iPod Touch!!


2nd and 3rd generation model only.

I have the original 3G and it is starting to feel old. There was no compelling features for me on the 3Gs, but this 4 looks awesome. So I will be in line on day one. I will also "force" my wife to upgrade her orignal iPhone as well.


----------



## Chris Blount

I will be upgrading and passing my 32GB iPhone to my wife (she only has a 16GB and its completely full). Then we will sell her phone.

I'm looking forward to seeing what Apple comes up with this year. Although the iPhone revealed on Gizmodo looked good, its still a prototype. I'm going to wait until the official announcement before getting worked up.


----------



## raott

DCSholtis said:


> Sorry to bring this one back from the dead but I need some advice. I'm close to the end of my Verizon contract in fact according to CS my ETF would be $85 if I canceled now, I'm considering eating the ETF, switching to ATT for the 3GS. My question is if it would be worth it now or should I hold off a bit in hopes Apple reduces the pricing once the now leaked model is released in June. Thanks.


If I were you, I'd hold tight until June and I wouldn't lock myself into an Iphone just yet. There are alot of great phones coming out around May and June, including the new Iphone. I'd wait, see what comes out and weigh the features of each and relook at all the providers (Sprint, for me at least, is $20-$30 cheaper than eitehr AT&T or Verizon).


----------



## dpeters11

kevinturcotte said:


> I'm just hoping these features make it over to the next version of the iPod Touch!!


Maybe they'll finally find the room to put in a rear facing camera. Finally a reason to upgrade my first gen Touch. I was going to upgrade because of 4.0, but glad to see a real reason for the hardware as well.


----------



## barryb

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Take a trip over to gizmodo.com


*PWNED*


----------



## Lee L

Stewart Vernon said:


> Yeah there's a whole range of rumors, including a front-facing camera... better camera (maybe 5 megapixel), built-in flash, double-the-resolution screen...
> 
> Who knows what actually will be in there, though.


I'd say it is safe to say all of the above, though the exact screen resolution could not be confirmed.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Interesting to watch Apple playing catch up to the likes of HTC, Samsung, and the Android OS instead of the other way around.


----------



## Chris Blount

BubblePuppy said:


> Interesting to watch Apple playing catch up to the likes of HTC, Samsung, and the Android OS instead of the other way around.


 Yeah, they tend to do that but actually I don't mind. It seems that Apple likes to take their time on things to make sure certain features work as they should.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Chris Blount said:


> Yeah, they tend to do that but actually I don't mind. It seems that Apple likes to take their time on things to make sure certain features work as they should.


The problem with RIM, Apple, and Google/Android is they all miss the boat in one way or another by not seeing what is the best of each offering, such as RIM is the best at email, APPLE at intergration, etc. If the three would join forces, have HTC build the phone, the end result would be unstoppable. But that will never happen.


----------



## kevinturcotte

dpeters11 said:


> Maybe they'll finally find the room to put in a rear facing camera. Finally a reason to upgrade my first gen Touch. I was going to upgrade because of 4.0, but glad to see a real reason for the hardware as well.


If they'd just put a camera with zoom in, I'd actually buy one! Now if they'd allow you to use Pay as you Go if you outright bought an iPhone I'd probably buy the new model!


----------



## naijai

BubblePuppy said:


> The problem with RIM, Apple, and Google/Android is they all miss the boat in one way or another by not seeing what is the best of each offering, such as RIM is the best at email, APPLE at intergration, etc. If the three would join forces, have HTC build the phone, the end result would be unstoppable. But that will never happen.


That's like wishing Coca-cola & Pepsi would work together on their formulas to bring the best tasting soft drink to the market


----------



## Herdfan

kevinturcotte said:


> If they'd just put a camera with zoom in, I'd actually buy one! Now if they'd allow you to use Pay as you Go if you outright bought an iPhone I'd probably buy the new model!


You can buy unlocked ones from Europe. Use any Sim card you want. Not cheap.

Or wait until I get my 4, buy my 3G cheap and unlock it yourself.


----------



## kevinturcotte

Herdfan said:


> You can buy unlocked ones from Europe. Use any Sim card you want. Not cheap.
> 
> Or wait until I get my 4, buy my 3G cheap and unlock it yourself.


The problem is, as far as Pre-Paid plans go, AT&Ts fits me best and is the cheapest for me. They just won't allow it on iPhones for some STUPID reason.


----------



## BubblePuppy

naijai said:


> That's like wishing Coca-cola & Pepsi would work together on their formulas to bring the best tasting soft drink to the market


Yea, that's why I have a iPhone 3G (my wife's ), three Blackberrys, and a Nexus1. I'll be looking at the Evo 4G when it comes out, just wish it was going to ATT. I don't really want to change providers just yet.


----------



## DCSholtis

I'll most likely wait till June for the expected announcement then end up with a 3GS or the new model depending on if anything new and significant is there. Honestly I can't see how much more you can improve on the 3GS though except for the camera part which I would never use.


----------



## TBlazer07

LOL, A couple days ago I sold my used 32gig 3GS for $698 on eBay. Amazing what people pay (except for the fact that eBay, PayPal and shipping fees were almost $70!). Was looking to play with a Nexus One for a while till the new iPhone comes out and I figured now was the time I could get the most for it.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

TBlazer07 said:


> LOL, A couple days ago I sold my used 32gig 3GS for $698 on eBay. Amazing what people pay (except for the fact that eBay, PayPal and shipping fees were almost $70!).


Yep. My wife and I haven't paid for an iPhone since the first model... and we've had every model since. Each next model has been completely covered by the sale of the previous one.


----------



## elaclair

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Yep. My wife and I haven't paid for an iPhone since the first model... and we've had every model since. Each next model has been completely covered by the sale of the previous one.


Ditto!


----------



## TBlazer07

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Yep. My wife and I haven't paid for an iPhone since the first model... and we've had every model since. Each next model has been completely covered by the sale of the previous one.


Yea, problem is now I have to wait a few months till the next one comes out. Going to play with a used TMO unlocked on ATT Android in the interim and see if I like it. I can live without the 3G since mostly I use WIFI anyway.


----------



## DCSholtis

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Yep. My wife and I haven't paid for an iPhone since the first model... and we've had every model since. Each next model has been completely covered by the sale of the previous one.


But if you do that don't you have to pay an ETF after each sale?


----------



## dpeters11

DCSholtis said:


> But if you do that don't you have to pay an ETF after each sale?


You're not canceling the account, you just don't get a discount, or as big a discount (depends on timing) on the hardware. The ETF only applies if you leave the carrier. So if in June/July Verizon gets an iPhone, then you'd pay the AT&T ETF. But that would partially be covered by getting the best possible subsidy on a Verizon unit and selling the old AT&T unit.


----------



## DCSholtis

dpeters11 said:


> You're not canceling the account, you just don't get a discount, or as big a discount (depends on timing) on the hardware. The ETF only applies if you leave the carrier. So if in June/July Verizon gets an iPhone, then you'd pay the AT&T ETF. But that would partially be covered by getting the best possible subsidy on a Verizon unit and selling the old AT&T unit.


Gotcha. Thanks!


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

I currently do not have an iphone as switching to ATT is the main reason holding me back on that combined with me having a sick plan with Sprint that im grandfathered into which I got when you could get the employee referral plans that they have now ceased.

Engadget has a good write up on the future iphone btw here. I know everything was about the next one being 4G and all that but it has some good points to lead to it not likely being such. Also for it not being on VZ network yet too. The point about ATT being way behined VZ with their LTE network makes sense that if they did go 4G they would have to do so on VZ's network, and the phone found was not one that would be such since it used the microsim that att uses.
I'm really interested to see what is shown in June and if they change it up some from what we have seen already. Regardless whatever they show we all know they will come out with a new one that has 1 or 2 little extra features at least within 1yr or so of release just like they do with every other product release.

All in all Im going to be interested to see if/when they switch the networks and if this new phone compares to the new HTC EVO 4G running android.


----------



## DCSholtis

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> I currently do not have an iphone as switching to ATT is the main reason holding me back on that combined with me having a sick plan with Sprint that im grandfathered into which I got when you could get the employee referral plans that they have now ceased.
> 
> Engadget has a good write up on the future iphone btw here. I know everything was about the next one being 4G and all that but it has some good points to lead to it not likely being such. Also for it not being on VZ network yet too. The point about ATT being way behined VZ with their LTE network makes sense that if they did go 4G they would have to do so on VZ's network, and the phone found was not one that would be such since it used the microsim that att uses.
> I'm really interested to see what is shown in June and if they change it up some from what we have seen already. Regardless whatever they show we all know they will come out with a new one that has 1 or 2 little extra features at least within 1yr or so of release just like they do with every other product release.
> 
> All in all Im going to be interested to see if/when they switch the networks and if this new phone compares to the new HTC EVO 4G running android.


4G in the case is going to reference the 4th Generation iPhone not a 4G network.


----------



## kevinturcotte

If AT&T would allow me to buy the phone outright and have their prepaid plan, I'd probably buy one. Sick of carrying around an MP3 player and a cell phone just because I'm not their ideal customer (Rarely make a call, just want the phone for that odd or emergency call, as well as electronic date/address book, and occasional email check). Would also be nice if Apple didn't REQUIRE iTunes to be installed on your computer. A program I have absolutely NO use for if they'd just allow you to use the iPhone/iPod as a connected hard drive and drag and drop.


----------



## DCSholtis

kevinturcotte said:


> If AT&T would allow me to buy the phone outright and have their prepaid plan, I'd probably buy one. Sick of carrying around an MP3 player and a cell phone just because I'm not their ideal customer (Rarely make a call, just want the phone for that odd or emergency call, as well as electronic date/address book, and occasional email check). Would also be nice if Apple didn't REQUIRE iTunes to be installed on your computer. A program I have absolutely NO use for if they'd just allow you to use the iPhone/iPod as a connected hard drive and drag and drop.


Yeah I was looking at their rate plans they are somewhat comparable to what I pay Verizon now though. iTunes doesn't bother me as I admit I'm a Mac addict. Still tempted to buy one now then resell it in June since ATT is now offering refurb models.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

DCSholtis said:


> 4G in the case is going to reference the 4th Generation iPhone not a 4G network.


not the case b/c 4G would not keep in line with there tradition of the rollouts for the iphone. there was no iphone 2G it went straight to iphone 3G b/c of the 3G network. thats how they have based the rollouts for iphone specific.


----------



## kevinturcotte

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> not the case b/c 4G would not keep in line with there tradition of the rollouts for the iphone. there was no iphone 2G it went straight to iphone 3G b/c of the 3G network. thats how they have based the rollouts for iphone specific.


Actually, the first iPhone was *NOT* 3G capable. There was just the original, then the 3G, then 3GS. However, I agree that if this was not going to be 4G capable, they probably would have named it 3Gx (3GT, 3GU), as a continuance on the 3G line.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

kevinturcotte said:


> Actually, the first iPhone was *NOT* 3G capable. There was just the original, then the 3G, then 3GS


thats what I was saying. The iPhone was not released and named in terms of generations like ipods were. They had the first one and then went straight to 3G when it was capable on the 3G network. So in turn 4G would mean the 4G network or LTE NOT 4th generation. Hence the rumors of the iPhoneHD name for the next model.

Regardless of what its called being that its a new model in a sense, the one after is the really one to get as they will likely do the same with the 3G and release the same functioning phone but have some new features like hardware for LTE/4G network, or be on CDMA even.

buying the first of anything is almost insane when speaking of technological items like TVs or phones even in some cases. 
Hence buying a 3d tv is a stretch as the tech is so new right now it is mroe likely better to wait 1yr and buy whatever is out then. just like with HD when 720p came out then we saw 1080i and then 1080p. if you bought the first set then you were short sticked unless u were financially able to drop $$ on another 1080p set later.


----------



## kevinturcotte

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> thats what I was saying. The iPhone was not released and named in terms of generations like ipods were. They had the first one and then went straight to 3G when it was capable on the 3G network. So in turn 4G would mean the 4G network or LTE NOT 4th generation. Hence the rumors of the iPhoneHD name for the next model.
> 
> Regardless of what its called being that its a new model in a sense, the one after is the really one to get as they will likely do the same with the 3G and release the same functioning phone but have some new features like hardware for LTE/4G network, or be on CDMA even.
> 
> buying the first of anything is almost insane when speaking of technological items like TVs or phones even in some cases.
> Hence buying a 3d tv is a stretch as the tech is so new right now it is mroe likely better to wait 1yr and buy whatever is out then. just like with HD when 720p came out then we saw 1080i and then 1080p. if you bought the first set then you were short sticked unless u were financially able to drop $$ on another 1080p set later.


I agree. Even if this is 4G, if I currently had a 3G compliant smart phone, and it was already meeting my needs, I'd skip this version and wait for the next. Course, anything could change between now and when they release it, and it may just be *THE* phone to have. I doubt it, but it's possible.


----------



## Movieman

Maybe now that Planetbeing has shown how to get Andriod on the Iphone their will be some motivation to great a real 4g phone. (i know different thread). 

Side note: Isnt Verizon on 4G making their Iphone a 4G Iphone?


----------



## TBlazer07

kevinturcotte said:


> If AT&T would allow me to buy the phone outright and have their prepaid plan, I'd probably buy one. Sick of carrying around an MP3 player and a cell phone just because I'm not their ideal customer (Rarely make a call, just want the phone for that odd or emergency call, as well as electronic date/address book, and occasional email check). Would also be nice if Apple didn't REQUIRE iTunes to be installed on your computer. A program I have absolutely NO use for if they'd just allow you to use the iPhone/iPod as a connected hard drive and drag and drop.


You can buy it outright. It's $599 and $699 (16&32gb) and I have read of a number of people using the AT&T prepaid sims in it from both AT&T and T-Mobile (if unlocked). My daughter took hers overseas to Italy and bought a prepaid sim there and it worked fine after we unlocked it. You can also buy a used one for a lot less and do the same thing.


----------



## kevinturcotte

TBlazer07 said:


> You can buy it outright. It's $599 and $699 (16&32gb) and I have read of a number of people using the AT&T prepaid sims in it from both AT&T and T-Mobile (if unlocked). My daughter took hers overseas to Italy and bought a prepaid sim there and it worked fine after we unlocked it. You can also buy a used one for a lot less and do the same thing.


That would work for data too? I might use *MAYBE* $5 at most of data a month of my prepaid Go Phone.


----------



## Movieman

kevinturcotte said:


> That would work for data too? I might use *MAYBE* $5 at most of data a month of my prepaid Go Phone.


From my understanding you can prepay a limited amount of data for $20. With their prepaid I havent found any unlimited plans even on the $60 unlimited talk and text plan they have. Only way I know of unlimited data is on a contract.


----------



## wingrider01

TBlazer07 said:


> You can buy it outright. It's $599 and $699 (16&32gb) and I have read of a number of people using the AT&T prepaid sims in it from both AT&T and T-Mobile (if unlocked). My daughter took hers overseas to Italy and bought a prepaid sim there and it worked fine after we unlocked it. You can also buy a used one for a lot less and do the same thing.


Unlocked or Jailbroken? ATT will not under any circumstances unlock a IPhone, neither will any carriers overseas do so for a ATT locked phone. Prepaid sims are not supports via a ATT locked phone and the only way to put a Iphone on T-Mobile is to jailbreak it, and not T-Mobile is getting more restrictive on adding a jail broken IPhone to thier network.


----------



## dpeters11

wingrider01 said:


> Unlocked or Jailbroken? ATT will not under any circumstances unlock a IPhone, neither will any carriers overseas do so for a ATT locked phone. Prepaid sims are not supports via a ATT locked phone and the only way to put a Iphone on T-Mobile is to jailbreak it, and not T-Mobile is getting more restrictive on adding a jail broken IPhone to thier network.


I don't understand why they do all they do to prevent unlocking. You've still got to deal with the contract and ETF. I can easily unlock any Blackberry for $20 or so if the carrier won't help. But iPhones require hacking, unless you can get one from Germany.


----------



## BubblePuppy

dpeters11 said:


> I don't understand why they do all they do to prevent unlocking. You've still got to deal with the contract and ETF. I can easily unlock any Blackberry for $20 or so if the carrier won't help. But iPhones require hacking, unless you can get one from Germany.


All three of my Blackberrys are unlocked, and it didn't cost me a cent.Unlocked phones go for big bucks on ebay, etc.


----------



## wingrider01

dpeters11 said:


> I don't understand why they do all they do to prevent unlocking. You've still got to deal with the contract and ETF. I can easily unlock any Blackberry for $20 or so if the carrier won't help. But iPhones require hacking, unless you can get one from Germany.


Ask Apple and their contracts, Apple always was a control freek, almost as bad as Verizon. There are carriers then just Germany that have unlocked Iphones available, chances are you will run into problems with other carriers that support the IPhone not allowing the user to add one to their service.

Add to the basic fact that a Iphone will only be serviced by under warrenty in the country it was purchased in. So if oyu purchase a unlocked Ipone in New Zealand and bring it to the US then something goes wrong with it, you have to go back to New Zealand to get warrenty work.

As of right now that IPhone is one of the most controlled phones on the market


----------



## BubblePuppy

http://abcnews.go.com/m/screen?id=10430224&pid=79
Hello unemployment line.


----------



## dpeters11

BubblePuppy said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/m/screen?id=10430224&pid=79
> Hello unemployment line.


An engineer that showed Steve Wozniak a 3G iPad on launch day of the wifi version was fired. He did that on purpose, but if he was fired for that, I can't see Gray keeping his job either.


----------



## Lee L

dpeters11 said:


> An engineer that showed Steve Wozniak a 3G iPad on launch day of the wifi version was fired. He did that on purpose, but if he was fired for that, I can't see Gray keeping his job either.


That guy from the video with Woz waiting outside the Palo Alto Apple store and with the Segways was fired?

How is it possible that Gray Powell has not already been fired as he lost the phone weeks ago?


----------



## BubblePuppy

Lee L said:


> That guy from the video with Woz waiting outside the Palo Alto Apple store and with the Segways was fired?
> 
> How is it possible that Gray Powell has not already been fired as he lost the phone weeks ago?


I did a quick search but couldn't find anything about what happened to him except he was invited to Germany for beer. Not a great way to get free drinks.


----------



## dpeters11

Lee L said:


> That guy from the video with Woz waiting outside the Palo Alto Apple store and with the Segways was fired?
> 
> How is it possible that Gray Powell has not already been fired as he lost the phone weeks ago?


Two possibilities I can think of.

1. Maybe because it wasn't on purpose, and Jobs didn't drop the hammer
2. They want to wait until things have died down and do it quietly.

And Lufthansa was offering him a free trip Business class. At least the airfare, but they made it sound like they might pay for his hotel and such as well.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Yeah, the only thing that makes sense is that guy #1 was apparently intentionally violating a "do not show it to anyone outside" rule... whereas guy #2 lost his while otherwise using it in a manner which was allowed.

Personally, I wouldn't fire guy #1 either since he was showing it to an Apple employee... but I could see having a talk with him about what NDA means and taking away some perks.

Consider... maybe it was technically "OK" to show to Woz... but Woz didn't know he was playing with a not-for-public prototype... so maybe Woz goes and shares info unknowingly... Guy #1, by his actions, has put Woz in a bad spot... so that would be why you'd want to smack him for it.


----------



## DCSholtis

Well I decided against waiting. I purchased a refurb 3Gs from AT&T online last week and I'm loving it.


----------

